# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Мелодии мобильного телефона

## Marusja

У кого какая мелодия мобильного телефона? И как часто вы их меняете? У меня например на всех стоят разные,где-то с переодичностью раз в три месяца обновляю, потому что надоедает...

----------


## Asteriks

Почти на все звонки стоит мелодия из "Элен и ребята" (молодёжный сериал). На мужа стоит... марш Мендельсона. На коллег стоит "Т*** звонят с работы, отвечай, если жить охота". Раньше меняла часто, сейчас нет.

----------


## Akasey

у меня сейчас телефон Моторола С115, так что особо с музыкой не разгонишся

раньше когда телефон получше был, любил импровизировать, сам резал новинки и более старые песни, хорошо получалось.

иногда когда еду в Минск беру у Жены телефон, у неё LG КС550, так там СЛОТ-Мёртвые звёзды.

----------


## Sanych

А у меня для жены стоит О. Митяев "Лето это маленькая жизнь". А на обычные вызовы рок-н-рол

----------


## HARON

Всё просто--на коллег "Бригада",на друзей--Ленинград(Мамба),на жену-Arash.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

меняю не часто,только если появляется очередная любимая песня и если хорошо слышно,когда телефон звонит
вот сейчас например стоит Play-Us against the world. И только на подругу и брата стоит так какой-то звук

----------


## Vanya

Стандарная nokia tune. Редко её меняю. Если только на что-нить такое-этакое...латинские ритмы какие-нить и т.д. (:

----------


## AKON

Раз в 1-2 недели меняю  клубная культура, обновления частые и все такое

----------


## Justin

у меня стоит песня группы 5ive - Until   старенький такой медляк

----------


## Sanych

А я последнее время поставил на общий вызов пение соловья

----------


## zaraki

вибро рулит =)

----------


## kalita

Сейчас на звонке какой-то Ferry стоит и не меняю уже около 3 месяцев. Звонит и хорошо.

----------


## Mouse

Я поставил для друзей соответствующие мелодии. КИНО, Dethklok, АРИЯ, и т.д.

----------


## JAHolper

У меня одна из стандартных мелодий айфона. Второй год стоит. 

P.S. телефон нокла

----------


## AKON

На СЕ - родная, а на ведре - Bring me the horizon - death breath (the toxic avenger remix)

----------


## zaraki

Dion theme на всех и mr. Сredo на подругу =)

----------


## Mouse

> Dion theme на всех и mr. Сredo на подругу =)


На подругу надо было охи-вздохи гномы поставить))

----------


## .29

На все, не мудрствуя...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

На данный момент стоит Nirvana- Smell like teen spirit.mp3

----------

